# Oh! 1st home! Closing in two weeks! 30 Pics!



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Kitchen, It's small. I'd like to open up the left wall and extend the kitchen out a lil bit while putting an island or bar a couple feet out past left wall. Down the road. *
















*Closeup of granite*









*Bath#1, Shower is behind door, and toilet is on far wall to right. Next to shower. *









*Bath #2, The nicer, Larger one. *

















*Halway containing Bath#2, Basement door and two bed rooms at end. 2nd door on left doing to other halways and upstairs attic*









*Dinning room #2 (is what im calling it)*
Arched doorway leads to red dining room. Blue room to right is laundry room, middle door goes to halway with bath #2, basement door and two rooms at end of halway.


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

*2nd living room. Would make an awesome Master bed, But
It will become my In house Photography Studio. It has a small room off to the left which has a door to the outside. Perfect for clients to not enter rest of home. (I want to further my photography business on the side)*
















The Small room off of 2nd living room with door to extr. Looks like they put up a temp deviding wall... perfect for changing room...

















*Part of the Laundry room, Wood floors Painted two layers and sanded down for Washed out look. I like it, And I will keep it. I'll repaint walls a different blue though, It also has Blue Granite tops. 
While they kept and cleaned up the old sink, it's been updated with new plumbing etc.... The last owners did a good job to keep the things that had character. *

































Bedroom#1 (Non have an attached bath... Ugh maybe add one in future?









Bedroom #2


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Bedroom #3










*And, About a third of the basement. *












Yup! Hoping all goes well and I close in two weeks!


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Neat house. Looks well taken care of/restored.

I didn't see any mention of the heating/cooling system, other than a pic of the basement with the old (I'm assuming) disconnected boiler. I see hot air pipes in the basement coming from behind the newer block wall. I noticed in most of the picts of the rooms I can see where there were cast iron radiators at one time. How new is the HVAC system? have you looked at utility bills for previous years?

Have fun with your new home!


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey, Thanks! and Yeah, they kept some radiators for decor. The orig boiler is there too for decor but I'll be removing it all and idk maybe clean up the boiler and sell it at an antic shop.

It has Gas Heating, And A/C units. Gas units are newer and the A/C unit prolly within 12yrs? Im guessing. 
Avg electric over last 15 months was $115. Not sure about gas, But Before winter I'll be installing newer EPA Wood burning inserts or a wood burning stove in the basement to heat the home.
With Seasoned Firewood Free around here, It makes sense to heat my home for free and save the $300+ monthly. I'm no stranger ti wood heat so no concerns there.

I'll of course start a new thread once I get it. And I'm hoping the thread will stay active and busy as I have lots of plans for this house. I rly hope I can turn it into a show piece!


----------



## BMS98 (Jan 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Looks like a nice first house. How many rooms in that thing?

Like the curved wood front door. Lots of millwork details throughout that you just won't get in a house today without paying through the nose.

I say some of their interior decorating is suspect (is that faux marble painted wood trim I see in they yellow room?) but the grass wallpaper (so it looks like) and the dark wood french doors is pretty nice. They just couldn't decide on one or two favoriate colors could they? One of my past houses was like that. 

Really odd the appraiser and home inspector are requiring the exterior repaint, even with it being lead based. Especially on a foreclosure! I'd bet there is some sort of shady something going on behind the scenes with that one.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow that's a nice house! You must be excited. I know I was when I bought my first house a year or two ago (time flies, I lost track), so I still remember the feeling. 

That carport is really nice too, lot of room to work if you decide to use it for other stuff. Overall looks like a really well built house.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow!! Beautiful home and well done for someone so young. I can hardly believe you get all that for under 100k. In Toronto , in an average neighbourhood, a house like that will sell for over 600,000 Congrats


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Agreed, that is a lot of house for the money. I love that old laundry sink. You are not too far from Nashville. That is on top of my must visit list. And my wife wants to go to Memphis in May- the big barbecue cookoff one of these days.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats a sweet deal! If there are anymore like that around let me know and I'll retire there. :yes:


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

BMS, Its a First time Home buyer program in TN, THDA. The last Inspection is done by the appraiser, Who Appraises the home and checks it over to make sure it is up to the programs standards.

So you know, The program is strict. They will not allow a sold to be made if even the outlet covers on outlets are missing. I'm not joking, It's strict. It's also partly reason why the housing market is 
the way it is. My realtor said you'd be amazed how many homes go unsold and sit to rot due to a few hundred or a thousand dollars being invested in the property for small details.

Thanks, I rly like the Laundry room sink too. As with other things they left the character but updated it with new piping/fittings etc....


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Firefighter3244 said:


> Hey, Thanks! and Yeah, they kept some radiators for decor. The orig boiler is there too for decor but I'll be removing it all and idk maybe clean up the boiler and sell it at an antic shop.
> 
> It has Gas Heating, And A/C units. Gas units are newer and the A/C unit prolly within 12yrs? Im guessing.
> Avg electric over last 15 months was $115. Not sure about gas, But Before winter I'll be installing newer EPA Wood burning inserts or a wood burning stove in the basement to heat the home.
> ...


The boiler might be incased in asbestos under the metal jacket so take it easy on the dismantling. It looks like the pipes were cleaned of the asbestos wrap. Check the fittings for residue.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

What a great house Firefighter.........except for some of the wall colors.:huh:

That's just colors and paint.....easy stuff.
The details throughout the place are great.
The old woodwork & built-ins are fabulous.
You don't see that in newer homes these days.

Congrats
I'm sure we'll see you around here when it comes time to maintain and honey-do your new palace.:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Congrats!!

I love the house. I'm a fan of everything except that red awning above the front door and then ..ahh .. some of those wall colors haha.


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Haha Thanks guys! 

Wall Colors are Def a Must Change! I also love the details and everything,
First week will be landscaping, General Maintenance of an older home, And Paint.

Also planning on replacing all the steel water piping for PVC. 
Also, My dads co-worker is a licensed Electrician and good friend, he has talked about re-wiring the entire house. With Free Labor!

So, You'll def see me around here when I close!!!


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Went by the other day, Painting repairs have been made. Closing on Friday is coming close, I'm ready.


----------



## foreclosuredirt (May 9, 2011)

*Gorgeous!*

It's gorgeous! Good luck with all. 

Cassandra
:thumbup:


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

*mint home*

floors are awesome,couple of firefighter parties will break that place in:wink: saw those floor registers but a boiler down the basement?:huh: nice brick exterior and hurricane shingles on the roof..nice..i'd cut all that ivy climbing up the brick...23 years in my place never bagged the lawn mulch it to send those nutrients back into the ground:thumbsup:...price was great with minimal work going in as it looks..enjoy it nothing like pulling up to your own home after a long day TIMES SQUARE ..NYC May 1st,2011


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

biggles said:


> floors are awesome,couple of firefighter parties will break that place in:wink: saw those floor registers but a boiler down the basement?:huh: nice brick exterior and hurricane shingles on the roof..nice..i'd cut all that ivy climbing up the brick...23 years in my place never bagged the lawn mulch it to send those nutrients back into the ground:thumbsup:...price was great with minimal work going in as it looks..enjoy it nothing like pulling up to your own home after a long day TIMES SQUARE ..NYC May 1st,2011


Great picture. I think it was mentioned in another thread the boiler was old and has been replaced by forced air heat.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks re read it nice deal....ain't nothing like that on LI not at that price with those rooms


----------



## paradiseenviro (May 18, 2011)

Nice Place. Wish we could get that home here in L.A. There are homes like that look in Old Town Orange, where "That thing you do" was filmed. Very nice. 
Did notice the piping in the basement on the right, the ducting, might be suspect corrugated asbestos inside. Runs way hot for asbestos, like over 10%.
Make sure its not broken or bent or something or else your getting a nice dose everytime you run Air.
congradulations.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I second what tcleve said, some of the colors I can do without. I use to know a fireman there in Columbia who did a lot of wood working, I may be wrong he may live in Franklin.

JimF if you go to Memphis in May don't park in one of the parking garages if you like your car windows. 

This year Memphis in May was under water, they had to move it to the fairgrounds.


----------



## randyw (May 19, 2011)

Wow nice house!! I really love it


----------



## KrazeeKirsten (May 19, 2011)

Congrats on the new house!!


----------



## westleykarcher (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice house! Especially at that price. I just bought my first home about a year and a half ago. Since it was bank owned I had to go with a conventional loan which requires alot down but I didn't have to worry about inspections.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I knew I seen that house before.

Thread started: 04-05-2011

OP's last activity was 09/13.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Certainly a nice-looking place, even better when you consider the price you got it for. It definitely looks like it's moving ready except for the couple minor things you mentioned. 



Firefighter3244 said:


> Also planning on replacing all the steel water piping for PVC.


 For supply pipes consider going with PEX instead of PVC it's a lot easier to install and holds up better in the long run. If you need to do any drain work PVC is a way to go there.


----------



## Firefighter3244 (Feb 21, 2011)

Such an old thread! lol, We're getting ready to sell and I already found the house I want to buy, let's just hope it doesn't sell!

Here's my project thread that I never kept updated.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/1938-tn-home-my-first-home-my-first-project-tons-pictures-116202/


Hopefully soon I can post up again about my new house. Realtor says market value is 190k. Needless to say I'm super stoked!


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice place. Most foreclosures i've seen are in bad shape and look nothing like that. Yours looks really nice. Congrats!


----------

